# fish lighting



## softballgurl (Jan 22, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the moonlights that are the ones with the suction cups and the led sort of lights were capable of be under the water?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

im not absolutely sure, but from when ive looked at their construction, i would say no, but looks can be deceiving, i think there ment to be rested on top or something along the lines of that


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've never seen any could be used underwater. They go outside the tank.


RC


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

i think i saw underwater lights on ebay. just go under lighting in the fish section.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Make sure of tank is plugged into a GFCI receptical before you put ANY lights in the water. All tanks should be plugged in to a GFCI receptical anyway so a broken heater or bad filter doesn't kill you when you put your hands in the water.


RC


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

nor the fish :mrgreen:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've seen LEDs that are made for underwater use. It will say on the package if they're meant for that, though. "Lunar Lights" are meant to be used on the glass top of your tank.


----------

